# [Projet] Perfect Gnome for Gentoo a besoin de vous!!!

## thelinuxfr

Bonjour,

J'ai mis en place un projet dans le but d'une meilleur intégration de Gnome sur Gentoo. Une bonne source d'inspiration nous vient des patches Ubuntu  :Wink: 

N'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre tous le monde est le bien venu, on a besoin de monde  :Wink: 

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Fr:devel:Nous_Rejoindre

----------

## Desintegr

Qu'entends-tu par patch de « fenêtre de session » ?

----------

## thelinuxfr

Importer des corrections d'intégration d'Ubuntu, comme quelques fix graphiques, (lors de la déconnexion exemple). Je dis Ubuntu, car il travail beaucoup sur Gnome, donc il corrige pas mal de bugs. 

En faites mon problème, c'est que j'aime Gentoo, mais l'intégration de Gnome, c'est un peu brute, il manque un peu de connexion entre les différents éléments, c'est un peu trop brute de source pour moi, l'intégration vues dans d'autre distributions sont plus finalisé. Il est peut-être vrai que Gentoo n'est pas forcement dirigé vers le Desktop. Mais c'est sur ce point la je pense qu'il y a faire. Car rien de mieu qu'un bon serveur sous Gentoo, mais peut-on en dire pour une utilisation en desktop, de tous les jours, malgré un système de base qui tue, le desktop et un peu bof. Par exemple l'on pourrai voir un meta paquet pour facilité un peu l'installation (ce que j'ai commencer à faire voir SVN) ......

----------

## kopp

Comment ça un metapaquet pour faciliter l'installation ? emerge gnome installe gnome et tout le bazar qui va avec, non ?

----------

## thelinuxfr

Oui, mais j'entends par meta-paquets une installation plus fine, par exemple cheese n'est pas dans le meta gnome

----------

## Desintegr

C'est peut-être un oubli ça.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Oui, ce que j'entends par meta paquet c'est un paquet qui aide a l'installation de Gnome sous Gentoo avec par exemple networkmanager pour le réseau, compiz-fusion, fix graphique, mousetweaks....

Voir la: http://svnweb.tuxfamily.org/filedetails.php?repname=gfgentoo/pgfg&path=%2Fgnome-base%2Fgnome-meta%2Fgnome-meta-2.22.1.ebuild&rev=0&sc=0

----------

## thelinuxfr

Exemple: http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Devel

----------

## RaX

Moi je trouve l'idée intéressante mais ne faudrait-il pas voir cela avec la team GNOME des devs Gentoo ?

----------

## Desintegr

 *RaX wrote:*   

> Moi je trouve l'idée intéressante mais ne faudrait-il pas voir cela avec la team GNOME des devs Gentoo ?

 

Personnellement, je ne verrai pas du tout ce genre de meta-ebuild dans l'arbre Portage officiel, mais plutôt dans un overlay comme c'est le cas actuellement.

----------

## kwenspc

Ouh ça me rappelle un projet déjà existant qui tend à faire la même chose, il me semble qu'il y a un overlay spécifique (via layman)

voyons voir:

```

* break-my-gentoo-main

* ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

* Source  : rsync://rsync.breakmygentoo.net/bmg-main/bmg-main

* Contact : bugs.breakmygentoo.net

* Type    : Rsync; Priority: 50

* 

* Description:

*   Nevertheless the name seems to be standing for something other,

*   "Break My Gentoo" is not just a project to help you destroying your

*   fine Gentoo-installation. It could, but this is not the main purpos

e.

*   We want to provide unstable ebuilds, which have no chance to get in

to

*   portage. We want to give technology previews especially focused on

*   GNOME.

* 

* Link:

* 

*   http://www.breakmygentoo.net

* gnome

* ~~~~~

* Source  : git://git.overlays.gentoo.org/proj/gnome.git

* Contact : gnome@gentoo.org

* Type    : Git; Priority: 50

* 

* Description:

*   experimental gnome ebuilds

```

Il me semblait qu'il y a avait avant un overlay spécialement dédié à gnome et à son intégration. Amha c'est le meilleur moyen pour un tel projet: un overlay dédié dont les ebuilds outrepassent ceux officiels.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Nous rejoindre: http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Fr:devel:Nous_Rejoindre

----------

## kopp

Hum, Cheese c'est un oubli. Ensuite, Network Manager fait il parti du projet Gnome ou pas ? Je ne suis pas sûr. L'ebuild n'intègre que les éléments faisant vraiment parti de GNOME...

Enfin de toutes façons, ça fait bien longtemps que j'ai viré l'ebuild parce que j'en ai rien à faire d'Evolution... Et vu que Cheese a besoin d'evolution (  :Rolling Eyes:  ) bah  pas de cheese.... ( de toutes façons j'ai pas de webcam alors bon...)

----------

## thelinuxfr

Bonsoir,

J'ai commencé à mettre en place certaines petites choses dont:

gnome-base/gnome-desktop: application patch Ubuntu randr

gnome-extra/gnome-power-manager: patch Ubuntu

Si certains sont intéressé pour participer à un petit projet n'hésitez pas à nous rejoindre:

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Main_Page

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Fr:devel:Nous_Rejoindre

SVN: http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Portage%26SVN

Merci d'avance

----------

## thelinuxfr

Merci à tous  :Wink: 

----------

## RaX

Il apporte quoi de plus les patch sur GNOME power-manager et gnome-desktop ? (que je sache si je patch ou pas :p)

----------

## thelinuxfr

Pour gnome-desktop c'est pour le support de Randr dans le choix de résolutions, mais c'est pas encore tout à fait en place

https://code.launchpad.net/~bryceharrington/gnome-control-center/ssp-xrandr

http://bryceharrington.org/drupal/display-config-1

Et gnome power c'est un ptit fix pour Linux Thin Client

----------

## RaX

oki oki merci pour les précisions.

----------

## thelinuxfr

Ca avance  :Wink: 

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/bugs/index.php?do=details&task_id=2#comment1

----------

## thelinuxfr

N'hésitez pas à rejoindre le projet, sa pourrait faire une petit communauté sympathique autour d'un petit projet  :Very Happy:  Et puis il y a besoin de tous le monde (testeur, devel...)  :Very Happy: 

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/index.php?title=Fr:devel:Nous_Rejoindre

----------

## thelinuxfr

C'est intégré

http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/bugs/index.php?do=details&task_id=2&project=2&status[0]=

- gnome-session

- gnome-desktop

- control-center

----------

## thelinuxfr

Correction du fichier layman.xml. L'overlays est accessible avec Layman:

layman -o http://pgfg.tuxfamily.org/layman.xml -f -a pgfgentoo

----------

